# These are the type of people that ruin our breed's image =(*



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

So check this out ***PITBULL CLUB***

I sent the lady an email that stated this:

like your idea however, I think the group should focus on teaching the public that there is only one American Pitbull Terrier and the history of the dog. The media has portrayed any muscular dog with cropped ears as a pitbull which falsely accuses the original breed and this is why so many are persecuted, misunderstood and destroyed. The public should know that watered down APBT's are still prone to dog aggression and shouldn't be put in a situation that can cause their genetics to kick in. To simply put this for you, a pit type dog loves the company of his human family and they can do without other dogs. Putting them in a dog park or a situation with other strange dogs is just a bad scenario and only a set back for the breed if a fight breaks out.

If you want to learn more about the breed please join us at www.gopitbull.com and you will get a better understanding of them. 40 unleashed pet bulls is a terrible scenario and it shouldn't happen.

She responded this 

*listen BUDDY,
i have had a doggie daycare just for pitbulls for 19 years now,
i know how to ahndle them!
so please dont worry about me!
thank you!
i bet i know more about the breed before you were even born and honestly ur seem like a smart kid,
why are you breeding the most OVER POPULATED dog in america????
y dont you stop breedin em, and come to this pitubll so so i can fix your dog for free!!!
pshh...what a loser *

Can you guys believe the ignorance of people? I wrote this back to her :

OK typical aggressive response from an aggressive "pit" owner . I'd like to see a doggy day care that leaves pitbulls off leash for long periods of time.

I do not breed dogs, so I don't know where you are getting this assumption from? If you know so much about Petbulls like you say you do, why would you encourage a dog park type scenario where Pit type dogs were bred dog agression into them for 100's of generations? I love pit type dogs and they are not for anyone, my UKC APBT is a canine good citizen and lives with a 6 pound chihuahua and 3 cats. But I would never take him to a dog park, and I would specially never trust him or other strange pit type dogs to play off leash. I will worry about the dogs in NJ so when I hear someone promoting a dog park for pitbulls and I will say something because BSL is coming after our dogs and people like you encouraging these dangerous scenarios that are not helping the breed.

Like I said before please join our forum and do some reading, you will see what they are all about. www.gopitbull.com ß this not a kennel or a breeder this is a pitbull type dog forum community for your information.

I tell you this, my user name there is davidfitness83 why don't you post your doggy day care for pitbulls as an introduction and see what kind of responses you will get from breed owners that have dealt with the breed for a few decades.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh boy this gets even better loook at the response to my last email lol...............


"sure, you can go to my pit day care ANYTIME!
the only thing that bring aggresion out of a dog is fear,
my dog are service dog, and we have 3 chis and 1 cats, they also do get aggresive at times,but it sounds to me like ur dog has NO TRUST in you, if it didnt,he would listen to you, and not be aggressive, pitbull were breed from bulls they are and always will be aggressive, but bringing out the good in them, like playinng with other dogs, and roaming around a 5 arce park, all fenced is ill help bring out their enegry and they wont have the tendency to be aggressive, i have owned,breed,anf fought pitbulls for 30 years, i dont breed or fight anymore, but i have had the experience, and even fighting dogs,need trust!
and the pitbull is the most loyal reed f dog OVER THE GERMAN SHEPARD!
if they have trust in you you can tell a pitbull to jump off a bridge, which my friend had to do,way back in the day, poor gunie died, and i loved that dog.
but listen boy, i know about pits, more the you!
i have owned the breed for a long time, and all the fuckin abda, and apdt, **** it, that just proves that your an idiot and go spend money anon a breed, breeders munipulate people to buy their dogs, cuz their AKC OR ABDA..but really its a load of ****!
i have all dogs i found, and they are pure pitbulls, i dont have papers, but i found my pup walking around in park, my pup was acutally from a dumpster in ohio when i was on vacation!
, and immature **** like that makes a dog aggresive!
so please,kid, chill out!
pitbulls are for everyone!
BSL anit gonna do nothin!
thats just gonna make people more ngry and thy dont want that!
trust me, pitbull will NEVER be band from nj
they are the most money making dogs ever, for the gov. everyone, 80 percent of america has pitbulls, which means more dog food more vet care, which means more money to the state!
u need a reality check!"

OMG !!!


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, just wow. It's a shame that our APBT's attract this kind of owner. 

So this person used to fight Pit bulls and wants to educate you on how to better the breed? :hammer:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

well i just learned that Pitbulls are money makers and the goverment needs them haha


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Wow. She's special....Sorry you had to go threw that some people just don't know how to listen.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

more nonsense coming this way look at what she just sent me .....


"okay, thats fine!
my grammar is ****!
jus like ur mind, i anit joinin no bullshit,
yes i did!
i have gotten DNA test done on them and they cam out pure breed pitbulls.
my one is just an imbreed pitbull,so sad!

i would like to see your pitbulls, pitbulls are supposed to be 

short
stocky
big head
little body
around 70 pounds.

so ABDA or whatever ur dog is, i doubt its a true pitbull, pitbulls are big and taller now, thats not a true pit, a true pitbull looks almost like a english bulldog but not a fat, more lean and with a bigger head!
when i used to fight them, they used to be true pitbulls, now their so imbreed and fucked up!
we got tall skinny pitbull then we got tall as buff pits, its fuckin ridiculos!!!"


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> i would like to see your pitbulls, pitbulls are supposed to be
> 
> short
> stocky
> ...


I think you've definitely got the big head under wraps.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> I think you've definitely got the big head under wraps.


haha she doesn't even know what my dog looks like. She is probably on crack or something, I feel bad for the people going to that park event..


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow. That's pizz poor. Reading what that ignorant retch "wrote" damn near gave me a seizure. Classy, Jerry Springer classy.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I will say it one more time today. There is no such thing as common sense. Our mothers lied to us.


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm seriously thinking about whether I should be laughing or crying right now


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> I will say it one more time today. There is no such thing as common sense. Our mothers lied to us.


Sad but true.:clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Damn how sad that person is a business owner and has our breed they do not even know what an APBT looks like and there is no DNA test for the pitbull type that is out yet. Sad very sad!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey davidfitness83
I read her add and cant belive she is that ill informed-and after 19 year's.WOW.But look where she posted-Craigs list.I go to a lot of show's and all dog's will be on leash-period.
Some people should only have Goldfish and Cactus,lol.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

All the more important it is to educate these people The APBT is a marvelous breed to talk about without even bringing up the word "fighting" , ya know?


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry, I kept being side tracked, or losing my train of thought, by the spelling and grammer.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm very familiar with that area, and you are wasting your time talking to that idiot. When I worked in the area and went to college near there, everyone had "a business". Having 5 people pay you cash to sometimes watch their dogs is not a business, it's a dangerous hobby. I can tell you all kinds of stories about living and working over there, but you probably wouldn't even believe half of them. Life there is very different from life anywhere else in NJ, and it's not all Cake Boss and Jersey Shore (which I'm sure you know if you are from NJ lol). Friends from work and I used to go to the city to clubs, and one night one of my coworkers said "let's go to this after party I heard about in Elizabeth". We seriously had to say we weren't cops at the door, then inside some guy was selling needles (already filled) out of a cooler at the "bar". I was seriously scared for my life. I had no idea where I was or how to get home so I just sat there clutching my bottled water begging everyone to leave. There are nice areas of those towns, but they are small and I promise there is no doggie day care there, if this idiot is in a nice area, I promise it's a residential home where no neighbors know about this "business" and they probably would get shut down in a second if the neighbors knew. Everyone in that area thinks bullies are the only pit bull. If you showed them a gamedog they would insist it's a mutt, even if it was a picture of a famous dog (historically). Save your breath.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG>>>>OMG>>>> from the land of the living historians of the breed....if she ONLY knew! I am so sorry for you david but thanks for trying.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I think we should all email her... lol With the facts!!! Nah nevermind it wouldnt make a difference in that crazy head...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy  really. I wish I could send a slap through the mail. OMG people sometimes I swear. My head's gunna explode


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Holy  really. I wish I could send a slap through the mail. OMG people sometimes I swear. My head's gunna explode


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## aarondaync (Jul 17, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Holy  really. I wish I could send a slap through the mail. OMG people sometimes I swear. My head's gunna explode


:goodpost:

god what a jack***.. if our dogs do get banded from that area you know who to blame
people like that really shouldnt own dogs let alone this kind


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> "sure, you can go to my pit day care ANYTIME!
> the only thing that bring aggresion out of a dog is fear,
> my dog are service dog, and we have 3 chis and 1 cats, they also do get aggresive at times,but it sounds to me like ur dog has NO TRUST in you, if it didnt,he would listen to you, and not be aggressive, pitbull were breed from bulls they are and always will be aggressive, but bringing out the good in them, like playinng with other dogs, and roaming around a 5 arce park, all fenced is ill help bring out their enegry and they wont have the tendency to be aggressive, i have owned,breed,anf fought pitbulls for 30 years, i dont breed or fight anymore, but i have had the experience, and even fighting dogs,need trust!
> and the pitbull is the most loyal reed f dog OVER THE GERMAN SHEPARD!
> ...


Did anyone catch any of that?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aczdreign said:


> Did anyone catch any of that?


I caught it made me sick


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

what just happened is some really that crazy . i think some should keep an eye on this looney before she ruins our breed.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, DF, I guess she sure schooled you. You should have known better than to tangle with someone so experienced and knowledgeable.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> Did anyone catch any of that?


*Negative. I think I lost brain cells even trying to read it much less comprehend it.*


----------



## slinky (Oct 12, 2009)

how uneducated is this person...not just about dogs, but in general. Aussie slang is hard to understand at times but thats Shakespeare compared to this babble.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Would you mind posting up her email addy?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just think, if you email her then she has free reign to spam up your email with non-sense (literally!). Some people can be reasoned with, I'm not sure this is one of them...


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

What could it hurt? Maybe if enough people.. ehh screw your prolly right. Just give up


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

boy she must be the stupidest girl in the world lol literally she can't spell for s*** and doesn't no a dam thing about apbt lol im seriously crying with laughter after reading this


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Holy  really. I wish I could send a slap through the mail. OMG people sometimes I swear. My head's gunna explode


lol krystal that would be awesome. knock that looney tune tune into next week.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I think we should all email her... lol With the facts!!! Nah nevermind it wouldnt make a difference in that crazy head...


Yeah but it would be fun. Just to let her know how stupid she sounds. Someone who says that they know the breed and then post such stupid crap. And telling everyone that they used to fight their dogs shows that they don't really care about the reputation of the breed. Does it make me an expert on the breed because I had a pit 20 years ago? I think she needs to have her head examined. I think her mom must have dropped her on her head when she was little. :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *Negative. I think I lost brain cells even trying to read it much less comprehend it.*


My thoughts exactly! Bad grammar is one of my pet peeves.... It took all I had just to read the whole thing! :hammer:


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> the only thing that bring aggression out of a dog is fear,!


Who's fear? The human's or the dog's? If she means the dog's afraid and so he gets aggressive is a stupid assumption IMO. I've seen dogs that are aggressive but not because they were afraid. When I was young I got bit by a German Shepard and it wasn't because he was afraid. I was trying to get my dog to go back home and the German Shepard snuck up behind me and bit me on the back of the leg. He didn't bite me cuz he was afraid, he bit me because I was in his territory.

I really think this woman has a screw loose somewhere. She's showing her ignorance by some of the crap she posted. She also sounds like someone who thinks she's right and no matter if you prove her wrong in what she is saying she'll never believe it. Those type of people aren't really worth your time and energy.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Her email adress is listed on her craigslist ad which I posted a link to in the beginning of the post. The link is labeled pitbull club, just wait and see what lovely info you will get lol she should write a book so she can sell it for crack haha


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think someone posted on craigslist responding to her from this site =) very nice posting to whoever did it...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Just for  's and giggles I emailed her this:

Hi there I saw your ad on Craigslist and while I think it is great that you want to spread the word that this breed, which I love and hold dearly, is friendly and makes a great companion, I think that letting several "pit bull" type dogs run loose together in a public park could be disasterous. This breed has been bred for hundreds of years for dog aggression and human loyalty, therefore letting them run loose together, especially that many (40), could cause a fight between them and would undo any good you do.

Please educate yourself on this breed a little more, but please keep passing the word about how great these dogs are and can be. I am on a very informative forum, you should take a look and see what it is all about www.gopitbull.com. You do not have to join to read the information only to post comments.

Thank You 
Brooke

We will see...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Just for  's and giggles I emailed her this:
> 
> Hi there I saw your ad on Craigslist and while I think it is great that you want to spread the word that this breed, which I love and hold dearly, is friendly and makes a great companion, I think that letting several "pit bull" type dogs run loose together in a public park could be disasterous. This breed has been bred for hundreds of years for dog aggression and human loyalty, therefore letting them run loose together, especially that many (40), could cause a fight between them and would undo any good you do.
> 
> ...


Just wait for her response :rofl:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh I am... I am sure it will be non readable and sad...


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> My thoughts exactly! Bad grammar is one of my pet peeves.... It took all I had just to read the whole thing! :hammer:


LMAO!!!
I agree, bad grammar is definately a pet peeve of mine as well. Sometimes I see threads around here, and click on them, knowing that I'll have to do some sleuthing to figure out what is being said...Sometimes that can be fun...But with that email, I 'read' about a paragraph of it and gave up, hoping for a translation at some point, lol.

It also amazes me that people can and will be so ignorant as to have the attitude that they don't NEED to know how to spell or write correctly. That's how I talk, they say. What they fail to understand is that speech and text are two totally different beasts. OMG and people who intentionally misspell things, or 'invent' new spellings because they're too lazy to press an additional key, I could go on and on and on.



SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Oh I am... I am sure it will be non readable and sad...


Soooo funny.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

The thing is that it is not funny, its sad really... OMG can you imagine twenty years from now? With text and slang? UGH cant wait


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> The thing is that it is not funny, its sad really... OMG can you imagine twenty years from now? With text and slang? UGH cant wait


The way you chose to word your comment was funny, not her ignorance.
I don't expect the world will be anything like it is today twenty years into the future. I'd imagine we (humans) would hit rock bottom before then and we'll be lucky to survive anyway, so I'm not worried about the grammar of the future.
;D


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Reading all that nonsense she called emails is giving me a headache! OMG! Are you serious!? She used to fight them, and now runs a doggy daycare specifically for this breed? Hmm.. sounds shady to me. Just my opinion though.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Carriana said:


> Just think, if you email her then she has free reign to spam up your email with non-sense (literally!). Some people can be reasoned with, I'm not sure this is one of them...


if her e mail is of public access on craig list as i believe david mentioned he has no liability to the terms of handing it out thru pm's.

but what i do know about this woman is that she has nothing but sheer ignorance. no other better way to describe it than sheer ignorance.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> if her e mail is of public access on craig list as i believe david mentioned he has no liability to the terms of handing it out thru pm's.
> 
> but what i do know about this woman is that she has nothing but sheer ignorance. no other better way to *politely * describe it than sheer ignorance.


Fixed that for you


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA OMG... i dont even know what to say about there grammar and what they are saying... wow people are stupid i would love to see what they look like in real life... lol


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

I read her ad on craigslist. It's official---The woman is looney tunes.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> It also amazes me that people can and will be so ignorant as to have the attitude that they don't NEED to know how to spell or write correctly. That's how I talk, they say. What they fail to understand is that speech and text are two totally different beasts. OMG and people who intentionally misspell things, or 'invent' new spellings because they're too lazy to press an additional key, I could go on and on and on.


It drives me crazy when I see words misspelled, using the wrong spelling and bad grammar. Example: It's there dog. It should be It's their dog. My sister didn't know that when the computer puts a red line under the word that it is spelled wrong. My mom thinks I'm a little silly when I'm on the computer because I keep a dictionary by me. I guess that could be called being anal about it.:roll::clap:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> if her e mail is of public access on craig list as i believe david mentioned he has no liability to the terms of handing it out thru pm's.
> 
> but what i do know about this woman is that she has nothing but sheer ignorance. no other better way to describe it than sheer ignorance.


Oh I have no problem with anyone emailing her, feel free. What I meant was that I don't want her knowing _my_ email (through having emailed her) and giving her free reign to harrass me should she go on a crack binge and feel like she wants to retaliate.

I once had someone call me at 2am, wrong number, and when I tried to tell her that she'd called the wrong number, and wasn't interested in partaking in a random, drug & booze fueled conversation in the middle of the night I got cussed out and called back, numerous times, and ended up eventually having to change my number because this woman (I use the term woman loosely) and her friends decided that harrassing complete strangers over the phone was an enjoyable pastime.

So yeah, hehe, long story short, I don't give morons like that one on craigslist access to my person avenues of contact.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

noodlesgranny said:


> It drives me crazy when I see words misspelled, using the wrong spelling and bad grammar. Example: It's there dog. It should be It's their dog. My sister didn't know that when the computer puts a red line under the word that it is spelled wrong. My mom thinks I'm a little silly when I'm on the computer because I keep a dictionary by me. I guess that could be called being anal about it.:roll::clap:


I am the same way. It's hard for me to focus on the intended message of an email, post, or whatever, when there are numerous grammar and spelling errors. It completely detracts from the point *they're* - not _their_, or _there_  trying to get across!

I started a thread about this once, a long time ago...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Oh boy this gets even better loook at the response to my last email lol...............
> 
> "sure, you can go to my pit day care ANYTIME!
> the only thing that bring aggresion out of a dog is fear,
> ...


This is the most horrific display of writing I have seen in a very long time. I had to proofread it in order to comprehend it; I understand some mistakes but this is asinine. I felt like I was grading essays for my 8th graders, but this made the 8th graders look like collegiate level writers. In fact, my 6-year-old nephew can write better than this.
130 revisions and I did not even check it over like I really wanted to. I think you should send the edited version to her and hi-light the part that says, "U need a reality check!", and say something like:
You needed spell check.

That always makes people mad when I do stuff like that :roll::roll:

Oh and this really gets me: 
_they are the most money making dogs ever, for the gov. everyone, 80 percent of America has pit bulls, which means more dog food more vet care, which means more money to the state!_​HTF does she figure this? I wasn't aware that privatized veterinarians and dog food companies supported the government in any way other than business taxes. What is scary is she might be breeding or has already bred---she could have children walking around with this same mentality. Makes me shudder. 

And here ya go for anyone who couldn't read the original. It made me head hurt!! I wasn't too nit-picky with it.

Sure, you can go to my pit day care ANYTIME!
The only thing that bring aggression out of a dog is fear,
my dog are service dog, and we have 3 chis and 1 cats, they also do get aggressive at times, but it sounds to me like your dog has NO TRUST in you, if it didn't, he would listen to you, and not be aggressive, pit bull were breed from bulls they are and always will be aggressive, but bringing out the good in them, like playing with other dogs, and roaming around a 5 acre park, all fenced is ill help bring out their energy and they won't have the tendency to be aggressive, I have owned, breed, and fought pit bulls for 30 years, I don't breed or fight anymore, but I have had the experience, and even fighting dogs, need trust!
And the pit bull is the most loyal breed of dog OVER THE GERMAN SHEPARD!
If they have trust in you, you can tell a pit bull to jump off a bridge, which my friend had to do, way back in the day, poor gunie died, and I loved that dog.
But listen boy, I know about pits, more than you!
I have owned the breed for a long time, and all the fuckin abda, and apdt, **** it, that just proves that you are an idiot and go spend money anon a breed, breeders manipulate people to buy their dogs, because their AKC OR ABDA...but really it is a load of ****!
I have all dogs I found, and they are pure pit bulls, I do not have papers, but I found my pup walking around in park, my pup was actually from a dumpster in Ohio when I was on vacation!
, and immature **** like that makes a dog aggressive!
So please, kid, chill out!
Pit bulls are for everyone!
BSL aint going to do nothing!
That is just going to make people more angry and they don't want that!
Trust me; pit bulls will NEVER be banned from NJ
they are the most money making dogs ever, for the gov. everyone, 80 percent of America has pit bulls, which means more dog food more vet care, which means more money to the state!
U need a reality check!"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

noodlesgranny said:


> It drives me crazy when I see words misspelled, using the wrong spelling and bad grammar. Example: It's there dog. It should be It's their dog. My sister didn't know that when the computer puts a red line under the word that it is spelled wrong. My mom thinks I'm a little silly when I'm on the computer because I keep a dictionary by me. I guess that could be called being anal about it.:roll::clap:


Absolutely!!! She said pits would never be "band"
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yeah, pit bulls probably don't belong in a band; however, they could get banned because of people like her. :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

Yeah she probably does have children walking around in this world. Too bad she wasn't fixed before she had kids. Hopefully they aren't as stupid as she is. How old is this woman? Every time she opens her "mouth" on the forums she re-enforces how ignorant she is about the subject everyone is discussing. I also noticed that she keeps calling him a kid. Telling him to chill out. Give me a break. Pit bulls came from bulls?!?! 80% of America own pit bulls?! How does she know that the dogs that she rescued are purebred pit bulls? I'm sorry but this lady just pushes my buttons with the level of stupidity that she is showing and the fact that she believes her own hype. And it's sad that there are people that believe the bull she is peddling.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The not so funny thing here is that I'm sure she has gotten several newbies to accept her word as gospel and that's why it is so important to keep on educating and informing about this breed to those who will listen, and those who won't


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I got to ask...did she really just tell a stranger she use to fight pit bulls? Thats a major WTF! Telling a stranger that you use to fight pit bulls and you STILL have pit bulls. Can you say she just called a whole crap load of attention to herself.

I did skim but I believe she just said that a American pit bull terrier should look like a American bully.

Am I the only one who notices that?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Also that she says "pitbulls are for everyone - BSL aint gonna do nothing". That couldn't be further from the truth! Pitbulls aren't for everyone, and due to the fact that there are countless people out there owning this breed who just plain shouldn't is why BSL is breathing down all of our necks!

This b-word is so bass-ackwards it makes me want to cry!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Harley D said:


> I got to ask...did she really just tell a stranger she use to fight pit bulls? Thats a major WTF! Telling a stranger that you use to fight pit bulls and you STILL have pit bulls. Can you say she just called a whole crap load of attention to herself.
> 
> I did skim but I believe she just said that a American pit bull terrier should look like a American bully.
> 
> Am I the only one who notices that?


LMAO yeah I believe that's what she said; however, she also stated that pit bulls were "breed from bulls" which should have said "bred from bulls":flush:
Either way it is incorrect though :hammer:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Carriana said:


> I am the same way. It's hard for me to focus on the intended message of an email, post, or whatever, when there are numerous grammar and spelling errors. It completely detracts from the point *they're* - not _their_, or _there_  trying to get across!
> 
> I started a thread about this once, a long time ago...


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> LMAO yeah I believe that's what she said; however, she also stated that pit bulls were "breed from bulls" which should have said "bred from bulls":flush:
> Either way it is incorrect though :hammer:


I dont get it...how can you get a four legged, short furred, hornless,barking, tail wagging for happiness, K-9 breed from a hooved, tail wagging because flys, with horns, cow?

She really that stupid? Dogs from bulls...wow. I feel super sorry for those who get the wrong information


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Harley D said:


> I dont get it...how can you get a four legged, short furred, hornless,barking, tail wagging for happiness, K-9 breed from a hooved, tail wagging because flys, with horns, cow?
> 
> She really that stupid? Dogs from bulls...wow. I feel super sorry for those who get the wrong information


Yeah, I am hoping that people just ignore her and do not actually take anything she says as fact; however, for those that do put any stock in what she says all I can say is everybody watch out. Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups. :stupid::stick:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW!I'm kinda scared to reply to posts now for fear of misspelling anything


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dixieland said:


> WOW!I'm kinda scared to reply to posts now for fear of misspelling anything


There is a huge difference in misspelling something and what this person wrote.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: I'm going to have to try and read it then to see what you guys are talking about


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Aczdreign said:


> LMAO!!!
> I agree, bad grammar is definately a pet peeve of mine as well. Sometimes I see threads around here, and click on them, knowing that I'll have to do some sleuthing to figure out what is being said...Sometimes that can be fun...But with that email, I 'read' about a paragraph of it and gave up, hoping for a translation at some point, lol.
> 
> It also amazes me that people can and will be so ignorant as to have the attitude that they don't NEED to know how to spell or write correctly. That's how I talk, they say. What they fail to understand is that speech and text are two totally different beasts. OMG and people who intentionally misspell things, or 'invent' new spellings because they're too lazy to press an additional key, I could go on and on and on.
> ...


Sounds like we have something in common! haha


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

dixieland said:


> :rofl: I'm going to have to try and read it then to see what you guys are talking about


Whatcha' think?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Pancake said:


> Whatcha' think?


ROFL:hammer:
It's too early in the day for all this funny mess.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think this has been the thread I have ever posted =) ahha


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so disappointed... She never emailed me back!! Lol j/k but she really never did


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I am so disappointed... She never emailed me back!! Lol j/k but she really never did


Nah you saved yourself a major headache!!


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

wow her area is about 15 mins from my house. I might have to go check out this pitbull day care and have a good laugh


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

echs332000 said:


> wow her area is about 15 mins from my house. I might have to go check out this pitbull day care and have a good laugh


Pack a lunch. We'll expect a full well written report.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Absolutely!!! She said pits would never be "band"
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yeah, pit bulls probably don't belong in a band; however, they could get banned because of people like her. :hammer::hammer::hammer:












You're right. No pit bull there.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

echs332000 said:


> wow her area is about 15 mins from my house. I might have to go check out this pitbull day care and have a good laugh


Or a good cry....


----------



## im sparticus (Jul 21, 2010)

Its people like this that got the breed banned here in U.K. I own Rotties which are not a banned breed in U.K. But they carry a media built and fed stigma that rivals the one the A.P.B.T held before they brought the D.D act in.We all now its a bad owner and not a bad breed,but try telling the policy makers that!


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

some people are not worth the time


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

OMGoodness! Just goes to show you - Ya can't fix stupid!

Seems like you got that fella riled up, as the erratic style of his replies reflect. Kinda sickens me actually. I feel sorry for those dogs...


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

And for some reason when I read his second reply, I could have sworn I heard the theme from Deliverance. 
That guy is Mean, and not very bright...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SweetMelissa said:


> And for some reason when I read his second reply, I could have sworn I heard the theme from Deliverance.
> That guy is Mean, and not very bright...


He's a she lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> You're right. No pit bull there.


:rofl::rofl::goodpost::goodpost: lmao love it


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Uh, the government makes money off of our dogs, and cares if we get mad. This is very new knowledge that I have never heard before.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> :rofl::rofl::goodpost::goodpost: lmao love it


 love it too:goodpost::rofl:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Aximus Prime said:


> Wow, just wow. It's a shame that our APBT's attract this kind of owner.
> 
> So this person used to fight Pit bulls and wants to educate you on how to better the breed? :hammer:


well,their are folks that water down the image calling them pibbles and pet bulls.
and when some idiot buys them off of the notion them 2 names imply,their goes the neighborhood,literally.
sadly the arrangement of owners of pits is as wide as the variety of the breed.
now,if we could just match the right dog with the right owner,things would be fine.
we, in essence, can't truly educate the dog,systematically so we must do better educating the potential owner and then we may start to see some success.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> more nonsense coming this way look at what she just sent me .....
> 
> "okay, thats fine!
> my grammar is ****!
> ...


Oh god, that's both super funny and super sad at the same time. Just think, all these years my pedigreed 45 pound Pit bulls were nothing but a lie, someone hung a paper on a Patterdale.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

With that low of an IQ, how does she remember to breathe every day?


----------



## azmetalfan (Aug 12, 2010)

Well I have had zero problems at dog parks with my pit jack. Also if you are a responsible owner you can teach your dog to not be dog aggressive. It takes training time and patience. Just because your dog is a pit does not mean it will be aggressive to other dogs. To say you should never trust any pit off leash is like saying you should never trust a goldfish. Every dog is different regardless of breed.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

All it takes is one time with another dog starting a fight and your pit bull will finish it and despite the fact that your dog wasn't the insigator, what do you think will be remembered about that fight? That a lab or a jack russel or <fill in the breed here> attacked first or that a pit bull, your pit bull killed or maimed another dog?

A dog park is not the place to properly socialize and exercise your pit bull, no matter how well you think you have him or her trained.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

azmetalfan said:


> Well I have had zero problems at dog parks with my pit jack. Also if you are a responsible owner you can teach your dog to not be dog aggressive. It takes training time and patience. Just because your dog is a pit does not mean it will be aggressive to other dogs. To say you should never trust any pit off leash is like saying you should never trust a goldfish. Every dog is different regardless of breed.


You're a statistic waiting to happen. Because your dog is a pit, means that it shouldn't be off leash. Good intentioned owners like yourself are about 1/3rd of the current problem right now, no disrespect meant.


----------



## OKpuller (Oct 24, 2009)

That is truely sad that a person feels that way about their own dogs. Trust is the only reason i feel i can take my dog anywhere with me. The title of the blog is perfect for this poor person.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> You're a statistic waiting to happen. Because your dog is a pit, means that it shouldn't be off leash. Good intentioned owners like yourself are about 1/3rd of the current problem right now, no disrespect meant.


:goodpost: Couldn't have said it any better.


----------

